# SaltWater Tanks



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys post some pics of your 55 gallon Sw tank. Lets see what you guys got.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hope u like

click to enlarge for better qaulity


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice setup dr.green. is that a stingray?? if so you SUCK!







lol cant find them around here


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Fresh2salt said:


> Nice setup dr.green. is that a stingray?? if so you SUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










thats a ray of the cortez
and i am forever changing around the tank so it always looks nasty 
ill probably change all the inhabitants soon except for the ray
he lets me pet him


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

how long have you had that ray for?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

here is my 55 gallon "one fish only casue he will do some ass kickin" tank.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

You have a Queen right? And "triggerlover" has the Picasso and the Lunar Wrasse?

--Dan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You have a Queen right? And "triggerlover" has the Picasso and the Lunar Wrasse?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1063942[/snapback]​


no i have the lunare. i do have the queen though. also a fuzzy dwarf lion. all have their own tanks.

J-Rod


----------

